# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Nicole Bass - Female BBer

## Canes4Ever

1

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Canes4Ever

3

----------


## Canes4Ever

4

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## The Baron

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *1*


#1 is a nice shot of her. I have never seen a pic of her that lean. Lots of great detail in the back and delts.

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

I remember on howard stern they actually tested her to see if shes a man and she was  :LOL:  So cruel......


Jay

----------


## Warrior

When I saw Kim Cheveski (sp?) at the 2002 Olympia - I was shocked! She is actually cute, her photos made her look... well... not cute.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Stormrider

Yeah she isn't the greatest looker in IFBB history but she does have a very impressive build. I remember her in WWF back a few years ago.

----------

